# Am I being proactive enough about samonella?



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm a germ-a-phob, but I'm certainly cautious about food-borne bacteria. My spoo mainly eats premade Nature's Variety Instinct, but I give her raw chicken quarters a couple of times a week. I think I read that a dog's digestive system can handle bacteria due to the high acidity and bile, but I'm concerned about me as well. 

The raw chicken never stays in my fridge longer than 1 or 2 days, and I wipe her mouth and ears down after every meal (there is usually a bit of blood on her mouth and ears - I'm going to start putting on her snood for the ears).

She eats in her crate, and she's always finished with her food in under 10 minutes, after which time I always wash the bath mat that she eats on, and then I disinfect any parts of her crate that the raw chicken may have touched, and then wash her bowls. 

Does this sounds like enough, or should I do something to the chicken prior to feeding, like freezing it, etc?

Sorry if I sound super-paranoid!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

For food safety, you're really concerned about two things:

1) Keeping the amount of Salmonella on the food low
2) Making sure you don't contaminate other surfaces

Assuming you buy your meat from good sources, keeping it in the refrigerator will do 1) as long as the temp is < 40F. Salmonella won't grow in those temps, though E. coli will (very slowly). Freezing will not kill Salmonella. Microbiology labs store Salmonella, E. coli, and many other types of bacterial cultures at -80C for long-term storage (albeit with a bit of glycerol added to help), much colder than our home freezers at approx -18C. 

It sounds like you're doing 2) as well. Don't know what you're using to disinfect, but in case you don't know, regular old soap kills Salmonella, E. coli, etc. just as well as harsher cleaners, no 'antibacterial' component needed.

I'd say the only other thing would be to always wash your hands before preparing any food, which you probably do anyway, and you'll be doing everything you reasonably can.

BTW, you don't sound paranoid at all. I had a nasty bout with Staph food poisoning (technically intoxication) a while ago from a salad I bought as take out. Left me weak for a month, so I completely understand why you'd want to be thorough about food safety.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Doesn't sound too cautious at all to me!


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I normally get my meat at either the farmer's market or Whole Foods, so I think that should be ok. I didn't know that about soap. I was using the same antibacterial cleaner I use for my counters, followed by wiping it down with water. I defintely always wash my hands right after touching my spoos food. 

Is there something special I should be doing about the areas around her face that get blood on them?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lwm1984 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a germ-a-phob, but I'm certainly cautious about food-borne bacteria. My spoo mainly eats premade Nature's Variety Instinct, but I give her raw chicken quarters a couple of times a week. I think I read that a dog's digestive system can handle bacteria due to the high acidity and bile, but I'm concerned about me as well.
> 
> The raw chicken never stays in my fridge longer than 1 or 2 days, and I wipe her mouth and ears down after every meal (there is usually a bit of blood on her mouth and ears - I'm going to start putting on her snood for the ears).
> 
> ...


Sounds prudent to me!  I've been a raw feeder for a year and a half. I always clean counter tops and eating surfaces including stainless bowls with hot soapy water. I clean out the "meat drawer" in the fridge frequently. I do allow raw meat to stay in that drawer up to 4 days after thawing, but never any longer. 

You're doing great!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lwm1984 said:


> Thanks for the info! I normally get my meat at either the farmer's market or Whole Foods, so I think that should be ok. I didn't know that about soap. I was using the same antibacterial cleaner I use for my counters, followed by wiping it down with water. I defintely always wash my hands right after touching my spoos food.
> 
> Is there something special I should be doing about the areas around her face that get blood on them?


I'd be fairly hesitant to believe that meat coming from the farmer's market or Whole Foods has any impact on level of salmonella or other bacteria, but I do think it implies higher quality of meat, which is good! I think just common clean-up sense will keep us as safe as we are when we cook raw meat for ourselves. 

I don't do anything special about their face..but mine don't get particularly messy. Especially now that I have switched back to pre-made raw for a little while (busy at the moment- just moved, getting married, travelling, etc.) If I were to see obvious gunk on their face I'd definitely wipe it off!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau gets Nature's Variety frozen raw, too. I take reasonable food prep precautions -- mostly lots of soap and water, paper towels that get used only once and thrown away, etc. I try to be very aware of what I touch when and after handling a patty or a container one was stored in. Patties come out of the freezer and go into the fridge; they are in there no more than two days.

I got salmonella poisoning once long ago. Not something I ever want to experience again, that's for sure!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I do a similar process. i go one step further in that i wear nitrile gloves (i use the same brand gloves for production in my workshop). i put hot soapy water in the sink and then prepare the food for the dogs. i wash my hands during this because it's gloppy and i wash up while preparing. the super hot soapy water is hard on my skin and that's why i use the gloves. also, i can't stand the feel of meat glop. 

after i feed them, i wipe down the counter, wash up the bowls and then remove the gloves

i wash the bowls in the dishwasher every time i run the dishwasher, but in the mean time i just use hot soapy water.

when i pull the meat from freezer to fridge i will store in freezer bags in bowls only for dog meat. it keeps the eww bloody goo contained.


----------

